# Can Amono Shrimp live with betas?



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi, 
my name is Katie and I am using my dad's account. 
I have a 2.5 gallon tank with:

-1 crown tail beta
-2 snails (small, striped with thorns coming out of the shell)

Will an Amono Shrimp survive in my aquarium?

Thanks a bunch,
Katie


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The bettas may not eat them but the shrimp may feel threatened by the fish and stay always hiding.

I strongly suggest you do not add any other animals to your 2.5 gallon tank. Your tank is very small and you will be crowding it if you have more than 1 animal in there. 

--Nikolay


----------



## wHeEzO (Feb 8, 2006)

If the Amanos are big enough, the bettas won't bother them. If they are small then, you'll have bettas ATTEMPTING to eat them from time to time which is stressful.


----------



## pwolfe (Apr 6, 2011)

It also just depends on the betta. I own 2 bettas, one of them is so doscile he is in my community tank which houses several amanos, bamboo, and ghost shimp and I never have a problem. The other betta...ANYTHING I put in the tank gets relentlessly attacked, he never stops attacking and biting. Amano's, otto's, tweezers, my hand...doesnt matter, He is in perma-kill mode.

So the only way you will know is to try I think. But as mentioned, that 2.5 gallons is just too small to support more than your betta.


----------



## DrEd (May 5, 2009)

Some big amanos even attack beta. It's not easy to predict what'll happen when two bullies meet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------

